# 30,000 MILE SERVICE



## velocemag (Aug 2, 2005)

I recently had may 2005 Frontier in at the dealer for the free 100 point check. After the service was performed the manager wanted to make an appointment for the 30,000 mile service. Cost was going to be about $650. I thought that sounded high so I checked a couple of other Nissan dealers. For the same service with in a 45 mile drive I can get it done for $450. I just want to know what other people have been paying for the same service.


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

my dealer offered to do a coolant and tranny flush for $119 each. the guy told me that is the basic parts of the 30k service...


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

velocemag said:


> I recently had may 2005 Frontier in at the dealer for the free 100 point check. After the service was performed the manager wanted to make an appointment for the 30,000 mile service. Cost was going to be about $650. I thought that sounded high so I checked a couple of other Nissan dealers. For the same service with in a 45 mile drive I can get it done for $450. I just want to know what other people have been paying for the same service.



What is this free 100 point check? how do I get it? What about this 30k service, what is it and is it neccesary...THANKX


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

velocemag said:


> I recently had may 2005 Frontier in at the dealer for the free 100 point check. After the service was performed the manager wanted to make an appointment for the 30,000 mile service. Cost was going to be about $650. I thought that sounded high so I checked a couple of other Nissan dealers. For the same service with in a 45 mile drive I can get it done for $450. I just want to know what other people have been paying for the same service.


I just went through the same thing. As, I've written before, my local dealership has very courteous people but I don't beleive they're very good. They did want $450 for my 30k service, however, one of the tasks was to "flush the Automatic Transmission Fluid" on my 2wd, 5-speed truck. There were a couple of other ridiculus things on there too. Anyway, about the only thing I won't be doing to the truck myself as far as routing maintenance is the radiator flush; I just don't like doing that anymore. Oh, they had that on there for the 30k service too, but my service manual has this footnote about changing the coolant: "After 60,000 miles (96,000 km) or 48 months, replace every 30,000 miles (48,000 km) or 24 months." Also, about half of the stuff they do for the 30k service is inspection of items that are on the FREE 100 point inspection I just had, so shouldn't there be a discount for that (my dealership printout still had those same inspection items for the 30k service that they just did for the 100 point, WTF?).


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

KONDRACKIP_NAVY said:


> What is this free 100 point check? how do I get it? What about this 30k service, what is it and is it neccesary...THANKX


Got mine as a coupon in the mail. But, read my post above. Depending on how bad your dealership is, the 100-point FREE inspection could be, at worst a scam, at best, a waste of time. Hopefully, you have a good dealership and the 100-point inspection will be good PM, like it should be. Good Luck.


----------



## velocemag (Aug 2, 2005)

It's good to take advantage of the "free 100 point inspection". It goes on your vehicle record with Nissan, so if anything comes up you with a warranty issue you do have something to fall back on.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

I think ill try to get it but being that I got it used I dont think the stealership will let it fly, or is it part of the factory warranty?


----------



## asphaltpilot (May 2, 2007)

This is what I had done for my 30K. It ended being $349.

Replace:
oil/filter
differential oil
engine air filter
engine coolant/flush system
drive belts
fuel filter
transmission oil
PCV filter
radiator cap

Rotate tires
Clean fuel injectors
Clean throttle bodies
Lubricate lock/hinges
Clean brakes/pads

Inspect:
Lights
Axle/suspension
Brake lines and cables
Exhaust sytem
suspension ball joints
Front wheel bearing grease
Fuel lines
Fuel tank vapor system hoses
Propeller shaft
Steering grear and linkage
Steering linkage and ball joints


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

So i take it you didnt get the free inspect asphaltpilot? Mine is getting close to 30,000


----------



## asphaltpilot (May 2, 2007)

KONDRACKIP_NAVY said:


> So i take it you didnt get the free inspect asphaltpilot? Mine is getting close to 30,000


I just assumed that the cost of everything was from everything getting replaced and the inspection is a by product of them doing all the other work. Once I'm done with my studies I'm going to start doing most of the work myself anyway, hence the reason I joined this forum


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

"I just assumed that the cost of everything was from everything getting replaced and the inspection is a by product of them doing all the other work."


What does that mean? Should i go through all the hassel of trying to get the stealership to do it for me?


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

So I spoke with my local dealership, and the price for the 30k service was $450? Is it worth it?? And also, the 100 point inspect, is it worth getting it right now at 28,255 seings how the 30k will more than likely be done soon?.... Thankx


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

KONDRACKIP_NAVY said:


> So I spoke with my local dealership, and the price for the 30k service was $450? Is it worth it?? And also, the 100 point inspect, is it worth getting it right now at 28,255 seings how the 30k will more than likely be done soon?.... Thankx


Worth it? Well, I think it needs to be done (as does all required PM) to not void your warranty. Is it worth $450? That's up to you. Many of the items on the FREE 100 point inspection were listed as items that needed to be inspected for the 30k service, so those can be crossed off of the list of things to do. I plan on doing all of the remaining work myself for my 30k (there really isn't much according to my service manual and service booklet). But, if there was something I couldn't do (like an auto flush & fill, if that was called for), then I'd have the dealer or a licensed mechanic do it and save the receipts. My $0.02


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, well i will look over it and get back to you all do you think ill be able to get it cheapier if i show them that the "free" 100 point inspect has most of the pm items on it for the 30k?.... Thankx


----------



## T-04Frontier (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm taking my truck in shortly to have my 30k mile service completed on my '04. I agree the service is expensive and I could most of the work myself, but it's worth it to me for the ease and convenience of having the dealer do it.
I called 4 dealerships in my area and the prices were: $399, $440, $575 & $599. To my understanding of what they all told me the only thing that the most expensive one did that the others did not do was put gas & oil additives in.

The a-la-carte prices at the cheapest place are: 
oil change- $31
Coolant Service- $70
Transmission Service power flush- $175

That's $271 and it doesn't include a lot of other things like lubing everything, re-packing wheel bearing greece, replace plugs and the other misc. stuff.

If you drive 15k/yr. that breaks down to ~$17/month for PM. For me it's worth it.
-T


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

I finally double-checked my Warranty & Maintenance Booklet and I understand why ya'll are getting the automatic transmission fluid changed, the coolant changed, and the differential oil changed, etc. You're doing the Premium Maintenance Schedule versus Schedule 1 or Schedule 2. Schedule 2 would probably be hard to justify since it sounds like highway use in a Temperate climate only. Schedule 1 would cover everyone else. I guess the service manual I have only shows Schedule 1 maintenance. The Premium is considered to go above and beyond Schedule 1. I'm not knocking it; in the scheme of things, $300-$400 seems like a pretty good deal for all of the items on the Premium list. I'll have to consider whether or not I want to have the dealer flush & fill my coolant and replace my radiator cap (that's included on the Premium list also) at 30k; I'm kind of leaning that way now. I already had planned on doing everything else except that and repacking the wheel bearings. I want this truck to last as long as it can so I'll have to keep an eye on the Premium schedule from now on.

BTW, I don't think I saw anyone list the in-cabin filter and that is on both the Premium and Schedule 1; gotta order those this week I guess.


----------



## asphaltpilot (May 2, 2007)

KONDRACKIP_NAVY said:


> "I just assumed that the cost of everything was from everything getting replaced and the inspection is a by product of them doing all the other work."
> 
> 
> What does that mean? Should i go through all the hassel of trying to get the stealership to do it for me?


What I meant is that the inspection can be done while they're replacing all the other stuff.

The only reason I went ahead and had it done is because I just don't have time to work on the truck myself. I'm sure some of those things weren't needed, but I figured I'd do it anyway so at least I know where I stand from the 30K mark. In the future I'll be doing most of that stuff myself.....I hope.


----------

